# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تغییرات کنکور به صورت کلی چی بوده

## erik911

سلام
چند وقت از درس دور بودم امسال میخوام کنکور بدم فارغ 1400 نظام جدید
1 تغییرات به صورت کلی چی بوده
2 زمین توی کنکور تاثیر داره؟ چقدر ؟ ضریبش چنده
3 زمان ترمیم معدل کیه و کدوم دروس رو باید ترمیم بزنم
4مصوبه قطعی شده ؟ ترمیم ثبت نام نکنیم بیان بگن کنسله
5 سطح ازمون ترمیم چطوره بنظرتون چقدر سخت میشه؟

----------


## LEA

> سلام
> چند وقت از درس دور بودم امسال میخوام کنکور بدم فارغ 1400 نظام جدید
> 1 تغییرات به صورت کلی چی بوده
> 2 زمین توی کنکور تاثیر داره؟ چقدر ؟ ضریبش چنده
> 3 زمان ترمیم معدل کیه و کدوم دروس رو باید ترمیم بزنم
> 4مصوبه قطعی شده ؟ ترمیم ثبت نام نکنیم بیان بگن کنسله
> 5 سطح ازمون ترمیم چطوره بنظرتون چقدر سخت میشه؟


سلام
1-کنکور در دو مرحله ی دی ماه امسال  و تیرماه سال اینده برگزار میشه و ثبت نام دی ماه از امروز تا14ابان هست.ثبت نام تیرماه هم از 15فروردین تا21فروردین1402 
ازمون کنکور فقط شامل دروس تخصصی همراه با زمین شناسی خواهد بود...دروس عمومی حذف شدن از ازمون و نمره ی نهایی دوازدهم شما بصورت قطعی اثر داده میشه
اثرگزاری :60درصد کنکور که شامل تخصصی هاست و 40 درصد هم نمرات شامل : 26درصد نمره عمومی ها و 14درصد نمره ی  تخصصی ها 

2-بله زمین تاثیر داره و ضریب 1 هستش برای تمامی رشته های دانشگاهی(چون زیرگروه ها حذف شدن)

3-هم دی ماه و هم تیرماه میتونید ترمیم کنید و انتخاب با خودتونه که همه اشو یه بار ترمیم کنید یا تقسیمش کنید تو این دوماه و دروسی که نمره کم دارید رو میتونید یکبار ترمیم کنید

4-بله قطعیه

5-سطحش مثل امتحان نهاییه

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erik911


سلام
چند وقت از درس دور بودم امسال میخوام کنکور بدم فارغ 1400 نظام جدید
1 تغییرات به صورت کلی چی بوده
2 زمین توی کنکور تاثیر داره؟ چقدر ؟ ضریبش چنده
3 زمان ترمیم معدل کیه و کدوم دروس رو باید ترمیم بزنم
4مصوبه قطعی شده ؟ ترمیم ثبت نام نکنیم بیان بگن کنسله
5 سطح ازمون ترمیم چطوره بنظرتون چقدر سخت میشه؟


سلام من فقط یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر میخواید ترمیم شرکت کنید خرداد ماه برید هم تا اون موقع دروس رو کامل بستید هم سطح سوالاش معمولا استاندارد تره*

----------


## LEA

> *
> 
> سلام من فقط یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر میخواید ترمیم شرکت کنید خرداد ماه برید هم تا اون موقع دروس رو کامل بستید هم سطح سوالاش معمولا استاندارد تره*


البته من شنیدم میگفتن عمومی ها رو دی بدید و تخصصی ها رو خرداد تا کتاب ها تخصصی دوازدهم نزدیک کنکور مرور بشن
نظر شما چیه

----------


## LEA

> میدونین مشکل اینجاس ممکنه خرداد نوبت ترمیم نباشه
> مثه بقیه حرفاشون بزنن زیرش
> بهتر نیس همون دی و بچسبیم؟


خردادم میشه

----------


## HoomanA7

> البته من شنیدم میگفتن عمومی ها رو دی بدید و تخصصی ها رو خرداد تا کتاب ها تخصصی دوازدهم نزدیک کنکور مرور بشن
> نظر شما چیه


سلام وقت بخیر
عذرمیخوام گفته ی شما رو نقل گرفتم...
پیرو این موضوع که عمومی دی ترمیم کنیم و اختصاصی خرداد ، سوای اینکه ایده ی خیلی خوبیه، متاسفانه اینطور که آموزش و پرورش گفت مطابق آخرین آیین نامه تنها امکان ترمیم نمره در یک نوبت وجود داره چه یک درس چه 10درس!!!

----------


## Ali_T

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar


خردادم میشه


والا ما هم میخواییم همین کارو کنیم ولی گفتن نمیشه*

----------


## erik911

> سلام
> 1-کنکور در دو مرحله ی دی ماه امسال  و تیرماه سال اینده برگزار میشه و ثبت نام دی ماه از امروز تا14ابان هست.ثبت نام تیرماه هم از 15فروردین تا21فروردین1402 
> ازمون کنکور فقط شامل دروس تخصصی همراه با زمین شناسی خواهد بود...دروس عمومی حذف شدن از ازمون و نمره ی نهایی دوازدهم شما بصورت قطعی اثر داده میشه
> اثرگزاری :60درصد کنکور که شامل تخصصی هاست و 40 درصد هم نمرات شامل : 26درصد نمره عمومی ها و 14درصد نمره ی  تخصصی ها 
> 
> 2-بله زمین تاثیر داره و ضریب 1 هستش برای تمامی رشته های دانشگاهی(چون زیرگروه ها حذف شدن)
> 
> 3-هم دی ماه و هم تیرماه میتونید ترمیم کنید و انتخاب با خودتونه که همه اشو یه بار ترمیم کنید یا تقسیمش کنید تو این دوماه و دروسی که نمره کم دارید رو میتونید یکبار ترمیم کنید
> 
> ...


تشکر
بنظرتون تاثیر زمین خیلی زیاده؟ میشه نخوند؟
چه درسایی هستن؟ خانواده و سلامت بهداشت هم هستن؟
تعداد سوالات و زمان چقدره؟
دی هم ترمیمه هم کنکور؟

----------


## LEA

> تشکر
> بنظرتون تاثیر زمین خیلی زیاده؟ میشه نخوند؟
> چه درسایی هستن؟ خانواده و سلامت بهداشت هم هستن؟
> تعداد سوالات و زمان چقدره؟
> دی هم ترمیمه هم کنکور؟


  خواهش میکنم
زمین رو هر شب یه تایم کوتاه بزارید و تو اون تایم دقیق بخونید
مثلا 20دقیقه
خب مسلما زمین رو بزنید رتبه اتون بهتر میشه
بله این دروس هم هستن
ضرایب رو سرچ کنید هست توی سایت ها
سوال و زمان رو اطلاع ندارم
بله دی ماه هم ترمیم هست
البته باید بپرسید
ممکنه برای ترمیمی ها خرداد باشه و برای دیپلم جدیدها دی باشه

----------


## LEA

> *
> والا ما هم میخواییم همین کارو کنیم ولی گفتن نمیشه*


من خودم خرداد چندتا درس روترمیم کردم
مگه میشه بگن نه؟

----------


## LEA

> سلام وقت بخیر
> عذرمیخوام گفته ی شما رو نقل گرفتم...
> پیرو این موضوع که عمومی دی ترمیم کنیم و اختصاصی خرداد ، سوای اینکه ایده ی خیلی خوبیه، متاسفانه اینطور که آموزش و پرورش گفت مطابق آخرین آیین نامه تنها امکان ترمیم نمره در یک نوبت وجود داره چه یک درس چه 10درس!!!


سلام وقت شما هم بخیر 
نه خواهش میکنم اختیار دارید
جدا؟ 
پس شما ببینید برنامه اتون چطوره
زودتر بدین بهتره تا نزدیک کنکور راحت جمع بندی کنید یا همون خرداد بدین و الان تمرکز رو مطالعه باشه

----------


## erik911

سلامت بهداشت و اجتماعی جز دروس عمومی حساب میشن؟ باید ترمیم کنیم؟خیلی تاثیر داره؟
تعداد و زمان سوالات کی منتشر میشه؟

----------


## LEA

> سلامت بهداشت و اجتماعی جز دروس عمومی حساب میشن؟ باید ترمیم کنیم؟خیلی تاثیر داره؟
> تعداد و زمان سوالات کی منتشر میشه؟


بله موثرند
ضرایب2 هست فکر میکنم
شما خودتون تحقیق کنید راجب به ضرایب
مثلا ادبیات من دیدم ضریب21بود

----------


## LEA

> سلامت بهداشت و اجتماعی جز دروس عمومی حساب میشن؟ باید ترمیم کنیم؟خیلی تاثیر داره؟
> تعداد و زمان سوالات کی منتشر میشه؟


راجبش اطلاعی نیست
صبرکنیددفترچه بیاد

----------


## erik911

> راجبش اطلاعی نیستصبرکنیددفترچه بیاد


نمرات داغون من اینان شما پیشنهاد میدید کدومارو ترمیم کنم(برا فارسی و زیست فک کنم واجبه)فارسی 14سلامت 13اجتماعی 14زیست 13ریاضی 16فیزیک 16با توجع به ضرایبی که گفتید تو سایتا زده و فرض من روی گرفتن 18 نمره مثلا ریاضی 18 به من 12 تا تراز میده و سلامت 18 به من 15 تا تراز----ارزش دارع ریاضی و فیزیک رو ترمیم بزنم؟

----------


## LEA

> نمرات داغون من اینان شما پیشنهاد میدید کدومارو ترمیم کنم(برا فارسی و زیست فک کنم واجبه)فارسی 14سلامت 13اجتماعی 14زیست 13ریاضی 16فیزیک 16با توجع به ضرایبی که گفتید تو سایتا زده و فرض من روی گرفتن 18 نمره مثلا ریاضی 18 به من 12 تا تراز میده و سلامت 18 به من 15 تا تراز----ارزش دارع ریاضی و فیزیک رو ترمیم بزنم؟


شما با توجه به هدفتون هر اقدامی که در جهت نزدیکتر شدن به هدفتونه انجام بدید

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elnaz.82


میدونین مشکل اینجاس ممکنه خرداد نوبت ترمیم نباشه
مثه بقیه حرفاشون بزنن زیرش
بهتر نیس همون دی و بچسبیم؟


من پرسیدم گفتند هست باز یه سوال از آموزش پرورشتون بکنید بنظرم*

----------


## Aryan.

> *
> 
> من پرسیدم گفتند هست باز یه سوال از آموزش پرورشتون بکنید بنظرم*


ببخشید عزیز کدوم شهر هستید 
و اینکه اگر پرسیدید راجع به هزینه ها هم بگید بیزحمت

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan.


ببخشید عزیز کدوم شهر هستید 
و اینکه اگر پرسیدید راجع به هزینه ها هم بگید بیزحمت


همدان هستم اگر اشتباه نکنم امتحانی ۴۰‌تومن بود*

----------


## Aryan.

> *
> 
> همدان هستم اگر اشتباه نکنم امتحانی ۴۰‌تومن بود*


جدی ؟ پس چی میگفتن که درسا واحدی حساب میشه و هزینه هر درس بین صد تا دویست تومن درمیاد 
خدا لعنتشون کنه واقعا چقدر تناقض و بی برنامگی آخه 
اونطرفم شایعه میکردن خرداد اجازه ترمیم نیست... گیری افتادیم

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan.


جدی ؟ پس چی میگفتن که درسا واحدی حساب میشه و هزینه هر درس بین صد تا دویست تومن درمیاد 
خدا لعنتشون کنه واقعا چقدر تناقض و بی برنامگی آخه 
اونطرفم شایعه میکردن خرداد اجازه ترمیم نیست... گیری افتادیم


چی بگم ولی صد تومن مطمئنم نیست من شهریور بودم نهایتا برای دی یا خرداد خیلی گرون بشه ۵۰ تا ۶۰‌تومن بشه اونم هر درس نه هر واحد
بهتره برای خرداد شما هم بپرسید من پرسیدم گفتن هست*

----------


## erik911

> *
> 
> سلام من فقط یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر میخواید ترمیم شرکت کنید خرداد ماه برید هم تا اون موقع دروس رو کامل بستید هم سطح سوالاش معمولا استاندارد تره*


خرداد ترمییم  هست؟ چند نفر پرسیدم  گفتم معلوم نییست
امروز رفتم مدرسه برا ترمیم معدل گفتن بخشنامه نیمده ما انجام نمیدیم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

بچه ها کسی میدونه که میشه تو دی مثلا کنکور ریاضی بدیم تو تیر تجربی؟؟؟

----------

